# Baby is grinding teeth UPDATE with new questions.



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Any ideas what I can do? Her temp is 101.5 and she doesn't want to eat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Could you give us more details on this? Does she look bloated? Is she a bottle baby? How old is she? What other symptoms are you seeing?

That temp is normal. But obviously something is wrong.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Baby is 8 days old. She is not bloated. I have heard sounds in her tummy area. I just gave her a dose of probiotics because I figured it couldn't hurt. She has been struggling off and on since she was born as mom has a congested udder and not been giving baby enough to eat. I have been milking mom several times a day and giving it to baby, but it isn't enough so I have been mixing it with cow's milk. I honestly think this is from the cow's milk. How long should it take for the probiotics to help if that's what she needs? Would it be okay to put some in her milk once a day for a while?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

You can put probiotics in every bottle if you want to. How much does she weigh and how much are you giving her per bottle and how many bottles per day are you giving her?


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

I haven't been able to get her to take a bottle, but she will drink off of a medicine dropper. It is time consuming, but it works. I tried supplementing her with the milk I get from mom mixed with cow's milk and started doing that Tuesday night; just supplementing that first night and kept her in the house because she was shivering. Put her back out with mom and she seemed to be doing okay during the day Wed, but started shivering and was hunched up so we started extra feedings and kept her in the house again that night. fed her extra milk 3 or 4 times yesterday, but last night she wasn't eating as much as she had been, but was running aroung the kitchen doing the little goat dance and acting fine other than that. I just came back in from attempting to milk mom and the little bit of milk I got from her seems to have a pink tinge to it, but isn't string, clumpy or flakey. Is it possible with all the massaging and milking that I have bruised momma somehow?

I have been giving baby 3-4 oz of milk when she will take it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Has the baby pooed? if not... I'd give an enema..... right away.... :hug:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*



toth boer goats said:


> Has the baby pooed? if not... I'd give an enema..... right away.... :hug:


What would I use for and enema and how much?


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Would it be safe to use stuff like you would buy for a human baby?


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Well, I just took the baby out and put her back in with momma and she started nursing right away. The bummer is she won't get enough off of mom and now doesn't want the cow's milk.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Is mom's udder still congested???


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Yes, and I think now she might be getting mastitis as the last time I tried milking her the milk had a pink tinge to it; no floaties though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

IMO I think she is picking mom over you. What I would do is take her from her mom. I had a prob like this last year, for 2 weeks the babys were fine with both the bottle and mom then one day decided they just wanted mom even though it was not enough. Some people say it is ok to let a baby nurse even though the mom has mastitis, others say not to, I do not, I belive that is what made my babys sick and not get enough milk and died. I do also belive there is somthing going on with her that is making her grind her teeth but do not know what.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*



> What would I use for and enema and how much?


 Get a 6cc syringe...put warm water in it and slightly insert the top into the rectum and plunge very slowly.... if that doesn't make the baby poo then.... give another.....the kid should get the urge to push.....

get a mastitis test kit to make sure..... if she does start treatment right away... and pull the kid..... if it is clear....I would allow baby to nurse..at least... she is getting nutrition ....even if ...it is a little amount.... it may help stimulate mom to produce more milk..... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

How's she doing? :hug:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

Sorry for not getting back sooner. We just got home from taking my husband to the emergency room with a migrane. :sigh: I am going out to check on mom and baby now and will update later. Meanwhile I wanted to ask if I can just buy the stuff for the mastitis test at TSC; I will go there in the morning. Thanks for all the help so far. You guys are great!!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Baby is grinding teeth*

First, I tried the enema and only got water coming back out. I assume this means she is constipated. So would you consider it safe to give her one of the baby suppositories I have here? They are very mild and I have used them on my infant son when he became constipated; didn't even need to give him a whole one with outh it working quickly. They are liquid glycerin.

Second, I think there are several problems with mom; the most consistent problem being me! I am new to the world of goats and now am sure I have been milking her too aggressively and too high, in general, all wrong. Today when I milked her everything looked good until the end started getting pink, but no clots, clumps or flakes. Other problems are this, mom is a FF and doesn't really like me messing with her, and I really don't know if she has a hard udder or a firm udder. If I milk both sides, I get the same small amount on each side, about 1/2 oz. I do not milk the side baby is drinking off of. The teat on problem side is much larger and has been since the day after mom kidded. I have tried the home mastitis test with the dish soap and it is negative for mastitis. What if I treat her anyway? The baby doesn't nurse on that side and I am already throwing the milk from it away. I hate the idea of messing up her udder and am thinking I want to play it safe and get this taken care of.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can treat her with Today...but you will need to keep the baby off of her, the medicine needs to be fully massaged into the udder once you get it there. And she'll need to have no less than 3 tubes each side every 12 hours.

Pink usually is from broken cappilaries but theres also normally pin point flecks of blood that go along with it.... If her udder is still congested after this long, I would treat her for mastitis and see how she does, also...giving her 2,000 mg Vit C daily may help as well...I get the chewables from, Walmart for my girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> First, I tried the enema and only got water coming back out. I assume this means she is constipated. So would you consider it safe to give her one of the baby suppositories I have here? They are very mild and I have used them on my infant son when he became constipated; didn't even need to give him a whole one with outh it working quickly. They are liquid glycerin.


 Does the bum have evidence of dried poo on it at all?

You can try the baby suppositories..... we need to see poo..... :hug:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

liz said:


> You can treat her with Today...but you will need to keep the baby off of her, the medicine needs to be fully massaged into the udder once you get it there. And she'll need to have no less than 3 tubes each side every 12 hours.
> 
> Pink usually is from broken cappilaries but theres also normally pin point flecks of blood that go along with it.... If her udder is still congested after this long, I would treat her for mastitis and see how she does, also...giving her 2,000 mg Vit C daily may help as well...I get the chewables from, Walmart for my girls.


I already started her on the vitamin C. If the blood is only on one side do I need to treat both sides of the udder?


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

> Does the bum have evidence of dried poo on it at all?
> 
> You can try the baby suppositories..... we need to see poo.....


I saw dark little pieces the first couple of days after she was born. I havn't seen anything since so, I am going to use the suppository on her. On a positive note, she is peeing fine. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would really consider treating both sides, especially since she has the congestion in both.



Try the supository...but even if you haven't seen her poop, it could be that the time she spends with mama she's being very well cleaned. She should have tiny little yellowish berry clusters at this age, shouldn't be pasty vbut the added cows milk may make it softer.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

> And she'll need to have no less than 3 tubes each side every 12 hours.


Liz,
I want to make sure I understand this properly; 3 tubes for each side, given one at a time, 12 hours apart. So in total, I will need 6 tubes right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...1 tube every 12 hours for a total of 3 doses for each side...6 tubes total. With the fact that she's still congested even with massage and heat, and the pink milk you've seen on the one side, If she were mine I would treat her for mastitis.....at this point, it can't hurt but you will need to use a full tube in each side each time. You'll need to milk her out as completely as you can after 12 hours, clean her udder and teats and infuse the 2nd tubes..repeat for the 3rd milking, continuing the massage and heat at each milk out...you will see the oily residue from the med in the milk and will continue to see it for up to 3 days after the last dose.
I hope that this solves her issue...if it doesn't however I would seek the advice of a vet and maybe even have some of the med free milk cultured to see what or if there is bacteria present causing the congestion.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks VERY much!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just hope that it helps!
Also, you'll need to tape her teats to keep her baby from nursing...gonna be tough though! I wouldn't keep her baby from her, just tape her well so baby can't get the med out of her udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Try the supository...but even if you haven't seen her poop, it could be that the time she spends with mama she's being very well cleaned. She should have tiny little yellowish berry clusters at this age, shouldn't be pasty vbut the added cows milk may make it softer.


 I agree.... :thumb:


----------

